
App School launch: TaskFive - swdesignguy
http://www.contrast.ie/blog/app-launch-taskfive/
======
truebosko
Very cool. Although with 4 guys, it doesn't seem to hard to launch a web app
that quick :)

Seems the design was the most impressive, heavy duty work out of it all.

